# Fasten Your Seat Belts



## wcreed51 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## markit (Jul 26, 2021)

*Very interesting!* I wonder if it's going to be a major release, or a minor one?
Is there any rumors going around on the content of this?


----------



## youngpokie (Jul 26, 2021)

markit said:


> *Very interesting!* I wonder if it's going to be a major release, or a minor one?
> Is there any rumors going around on the content of this?


They say it's BIG DORICO NEWS






I'm guessing (and hoping!!!) for playback new features and improvements. Mixer, etc...


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes, probably that, plus more focus on integration with Cubase


----------



## zolhof (Jul 26, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> Yes, probably that, plus more focus on integration with Cubase


While I wish more than anything that was the case, according to Daniel "there will be no specific integration features in the next major Dorico release, though there will definitely be some improvements that make bringing music from Cubase into Dorico more efficient." 21 day ago









Cubase sale! (Just FYI)


That’s correct. We are certainly working towards a tighter integration between Dorico and Cubase, but there will be no specific integration features in the next major Dorico release, though there will definitely be some improvements that make bringing music from Cubase into Dorico more efficient.




forums.steinberg.net





I feel like Steinberg is seriously sleeping on this.


----------



## youngpokie (Jul 26, 2021)

zolhof said:


> "there will be no specific integration features in the next major Dorico release, though there will definitely be some improvements that make bringing music from Cubase into Dorico more efficient."


Could be. Dorico forum is speculating they're launching an iPad reader/viewer...


----------



## joebaggan (Jul 26, 2021)

No Cubase integration, no upgrade for me. Some day not too far off, people won't understand why notation and DAW had to be separate programs for so long.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 27, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Could be. Dorico forum is speculating they're launching an iPad reader/viewer...


I wonder if they have been viewing Staffpad with envious eyes.

Too late for me though, I've put too much money into third party libraries, and Staffpad gels with the way I like to write.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I wonder if they have been viewing Staffpad with envious eyes.
> 
> Too late for me though, I've put too much money into third party libraries, and Staffpad gels with the way I like to write.


Me too. Love StaffPad so not looking to move away, plus MuseScore with staffpad tech and VST support will cover me for desktop use.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jul 28, 2021)

Oh man, I was really looking forward to something big, but this is a bummer for me. Of course it is a personal thing, so probably for a lot of people this will be great news, but for me it's totally useless.


----------



## richhickey (Jul 28, 2021)

I was hoping for Dorico 4...


----------



## wcreed51 (Jul 28, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> but this is a bummer for me


My feelings exactly


----------



## joebaggan (Jul 28, 2021)

Weak. Trying to play catch up to Staffpad is not innovative. I'll stick with Staffpad.


----------



## gyprock (Jul 28, 2021)

I use Dorico on my main iMac but when I'm sketching I like to sit at my heavy Kawai MP7 and write on paper on a drawing table angled just above the keyboard. Recently I discovered a bluetooth midi adapter (Xvive) that allows me to input into my ipad. I can place the ipad directly in front of me on the drawing table. This means that rather than using paper and pencil I can now start using apps.

I tried everything from Garageband to Cubasis to Notion to Staffpad. All allow me to get midi and/or notes into the ipad but none of them come close to the new Dorico app for being able to seamlessly write on the ipad and then open it with Dorico on the iMac. No more crappy XML implementation failures or midi notes in the wrong octave or wrong track names or poor hand writing interpretation etc etc. Thank you Dorico for this app.

Note that because I'm sketching, the free version of the Dorico app is fine. Four instruments (if you have a Steinberg ID) is adequate. I always finish my orchestrations in Dorico on the iMac for one main reason - posture and health. Yes, it is feasible to sit hunched over an ipad drinking lattes in a coffee shop but for how long. That's why being able to sketch and transfer via software written by the same company is great. Yes, StaffPad is clever and sounds great but personally I can input and edit in Dorico far quicker than using a pen. Just my 2 cents.
​


----------

